
Deep Learning for Programmers (GPU, CPU) Clojure Book Release 0.7.0 - dragandj
http://aiprobook.com/deep-learning-for-programmers?release=0.7.0&src=hn
======
dragandj
Full title: Deep Learning for Programmers: An Interactive Tutorial with CUDA,
OpenCL, MKL-DNN, Java, and Clojure

Based on Uncomplicate open source libraries
[https://github.com/uncomplicate](https://github.com/uncomplicate)

